# Zetlight Lancia ZP4000 LEDs



## Crusader58 (18 Jun 2016)

Anyone familiar with the above LEDs?
Im thinking about replacing the T8s on my Fluval Roma 240 and came across these on the Allpondsolutions website, the size for my tank are rated at 3500 Lumens (42W)....will this be a worthwhile upgrade to my current T8s which are 39w each.

link to lights:-

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/aquarium-lighting/marine-led-lighting/zetlight/

A separate controller is available for purchase too, that gives control over intensity,colour with built in ramp up/down - which is why im interested in them.


----------



## alto (19 Jun 2016)

You might confirm intensity of these LED's with the manufacturer but they are ~0.3 watt LED's which are generally fine with 30 - 35cm tall tanks, but substrate PAR as 50cm will be on the low side

This comparison sheet from Current-USA gives some fairly typical PAR values to be expected for different wattage LEDs  P

The light seems a good deal ... until one adds in the fee for controller (OK) *plus* receiver (  )... then not so economic for a 0.3w LED system

(I've a Current-USA Satellite Pro + & a Kessil 160, there is no comparison between light output & color transitions ... I picked up the Satellite fixture on clearance so that's alright & it's fine on an ADA 45P but it's quite unuseable on the tank I'd hoped to use it for)


----------



## Crusader58 (19 Jun 2016)

Thanks for the information alto, I'm leaning toward to Zetlight for its ease of fitting without having to make modifications to the tank. I require medium lighting, so wonder if fitting 2 units would provide that.
I prefer the Current USA Satellite Pro specs, but dont want the hassle of importing, or modifying. I think the Zetlight unit would certainly provide more light than my current T8s and that if I use 2 Zetlights they should give me the light levels I'm after.


----------



## bennell (1 Jul 2016)

Ive got the 42w zetlight with controller and receiver. Overall very happy with it coming from a beamswork hi lumen. 

Very easy to set up and has a nice transition when ramping up and down.

Im running it on a 47cm tall but will be upgrading to a second in the future.

Im carpeting dwarf sag in sand pretty easily and s repens no problem, i have noticed my rotala wallichii is only just showing some reds about 4" from the surface and ludwigia rubin about half way up the stem.


----------



## alto (4 Jul 2016)

bennell said:


> Im carpeting dwarf sag in sand pretty easily and s repens


these should both carpet fairly easily (dwarf sag will carpet in a Spec 19 with kit lighting)

- Nice growth in your tank 

Some of the red plants can take a while to establish red coloration (even under high light etc conditions), once "switched over" (biochemically), the red should be fairly stable even when tops are cut & replanted at substrate level  (unless light really is insufficient, eg, I can move nice red L palustris to that Spec 19 & it will switch back to much greener coloration - which is more photosynthetically efficient

imak also posted some tank photos (with Zetlight Lancia)


----------

